# Best sprinkler for overseeding



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

So I'm laying my seed down this weekend for an overseed and was wondering if anyone had any good recommendations for above ground, hose attach sprinklers. There are several different areas that will need water. I'm planning on getting a multi spout timer to run the sprinklers off of.


----------



## rijkmus (Jul 12, 2021)

I have an orbital that is adjustable. I got a good one that sits on the ground. I use quick couplers and shutoff valves that makes it easy to move. You need to post more information about your turf area and shape. Watering is costly unless you have a free source .


----------



## rijkmus (Jul 12, 2021)

Here is my first Pic try.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I'm using a oscillating sprinkler one covers my whole area


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I have 12 Orbit Gear Drive's. They are incredible. Super quiet and you can barely hear them while watering. Throw distance is very good. Based on my water pressure I can get around 40' feet of coverage on the large setting.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Gear-Drive-Sprinkler-27907/100659307?g_store=1975&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-028_010_WATERING-MULTI-NA-Feed-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-028_010_WATERING-MULTI-NA-Feed-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000071528806-58700006277461958-92700061594283697&gclid=CjwKCAjwvuGJBhB1EiwACU1AiU45MBS7cpPdhKpZLqdKdOhaSdQJrmhlkuldYJ6foQb3U-k3R6upfRoCRxsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I run them off 4 Orbit B-Hyve's and I am addicting to watering...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-B-Hyve-Smart-Hose-Faucet-Irrigation-Controller-Wi-Fi-Hub-21830/312203262


----------

